# avorrir-se  - me'n avorreixi



## Cracker Jack

Hola als meus amics catalans.  Fa temps des del meu últim post.  Ara, torno a posar algunes preguntes.  Tinc una dubte.  Es tracta de la conjugació dels verbs tant els incoatius com els reflexius in subjuntiu.  Sempre va amb els verbs conjugat ''en.''

Per exemple, la conjugació del present de subjuntiu es els següents:

avorrir-se

me'n avorreixi
te'n avorreixis
se'n avorreix
etc...

deixar-se

me'n deixi
te'n deixis
se'n deixi

Les meves preguntes son:

1. Per què ''en'''sempre va amb el subjuntiu dels incoatius i reflexius?

2. Es ''en'' el mateix pronom que substitueix la frase que comença amb de?

Moltes gràcies.


----------



## betulina

Hola Cracker Jack 

Ara no sé si no he entès bé la teva pregunta, però em sembla que et confons. Els verbs incoatius i els reflexius no porten el pronom "en" quan es conjuguen en subjuntiu per si sols. Només quan la frase ho demana. 

Per exemple, com bé deies el verb "avorrir-se" és incoatiu i pronominal, però conjugat, sense context, seria (per al català central):

m'avorreixi                      
t'avorreixis
s'avorreixi
ens avorrim
us avorriu
s'avorreixin

El pronom "en", tal com dius, és el mateix que pot substituir un complement del verb: 

_Quan m'avorreixi de jugar amb ell, me n'aniré --> Quan *me n'avorreixi**, me n'aniré._

*l'apòstrof sempre va tant a la dreta com es pugui 

El que sí que pot molt ben ser és que parlant diguem: _Quan me n'avorreixi de jugar amb ell, me n'aniré._ I fem un pleonasme, que en fem a grapats. Però normativament aquest pronom no hi ha de ser, i amb els verbs reflexius passa el mateix. Tu trobes que es diu així? Ara em pica la curiositat... 

Només se m'acudeix un verb que tingui "incorporat" el pronom "en": _tornar-se'n_ (me'n torni, te'n torni, se'n torni...). Però és així en tota la conjugació, no només en el subjuntiu. (I també _anar-se'n_! -i algun més, suposo-)

A veure què hi diuen els altres, que potser se m'escapa alguna cosa.

Salut!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Gràcies betulina.  La teva resposta es molt útil.  He tret les conjugacions del següent:

http://www.verbix.com/webverbix/go.asp?T1=avorrir-se&D1=7&H1=107&imageField.x=7&imageField.y=13

A veure, qué pots dir?  Gràcies una altre vegada.


----------



## Samaruc

Hola a tots dos,

D'acord amb na Betulina.

No hi ha cap relació que faça que tot verb reflexiu i incoatiu haja de dur el pronom 'en' en les formes de subjuntiu.

Hi ha, això sí, verbs reflexius que necessàriament duen aquest pronom (anar-se'n, eixir-se'n, sortir-se'n, tornar-se'n). Però mantenen el pronom en tota la seua conjugació.

I, en certes ocasions, els verbs (siguen incoatius o no, reflexius o no, en subjuntiu o no) poden prendre el pronom 'en' com a substitució, a grans trets, de  sintagmes començats per 'de'.

En fi, no sé si aclarit res o he contribuït a embolicar-ho més encara...

Salut!


----------



## Samaruc

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Gràcies betulina.  La teva resposta es molt útil.  He tret les conjugacions del següent:
> 
> http://www.verbix.com/webverbix/go.asp?T1=avorrir-se&D1=7&H1=107&imageField.x=7&imageField.y=13
> 
> A veure, qué pots dir?  Gràcies una altre vegada.



Hola de nou,

És que realment aquesta web no està conjugant el verb "avorrir-se" sinó que hi està incloent el pronom 'en' (Si t'avorreixes, t'avorreixes *d*'alguna cosa, per això hi posa el pronom 'en'). Està conjugant 'avorrir-se'n', que és 'avorrir-se d'alguna cosa'... Però aquest 'en' no forma part de la conjugació, és un pronom que han afegit i que pot provocar malentesos... Comprenc la teua confusió.

Per cert, totes les formes verbals de la web tenen una errada ortogràfica. Com ha comentat Betulina, l'apòstrof ha d'anar tan a la dreta com es puga, per tant cal escriure "me n'avorria" i no "me'n avorria".

Salut!


----------



## betulina

Hola!

En Samaruc ho ha acabat d'explicar perfectament. Aquesta web conjuga un verb que, de fet, per si sol, no existeix. Ho he estat mirant i ho fa per defecte amb tots els verbs pronominals (existents o no  ). És estrany.  
Em fa l'efecte, però, que de les formes conjugades te'n pots refiar. Les formes pronominals només varien depenent de si el verb comença amb vocal o amb consonant, o sigui que aprenent-ho una vegada ja et serveix per a tots. 

He estat mirant altres llocs on es pugui consultar la conjugació dels verbs en línia (a falta del petit gran llibre de verbs de Xuriguera!) i, a part del diccionari de la llengua catalana, que des de fa poc a l'entrada dels verbs ja s'hi pot clicar per veure'n la conjugació, he trobat el Con Jugador, que et dóna la conjugació dels verbs en totes les variants dialectals. En cap dels dos, però, hi són amb les formes pronominals. Hauries de cercar "avorrir", per exemple, i després afegir-hi tu la forma pronominal davant. 

Salut!


----------



## Cracker Jack

Merci.

Tinc una altre pregunta.  Per qué es diu ''No m'en adono que avui es dijous''?  Es necesari posa en darrera del pronom me?


----------



## betulina

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Merci.
> 
> Tinc una altra pregunta.  Per què es diu ''No me n'adono que avui és dijous''? És necessari posar en darrere del pronom me?


Hola Cracker Jack.

Algunes correccions. 

Pel que fa a la teva pregunta: "No me n'adono que avui és dijous". En aquest cas hi ha un pleonasme que normalment fem parlant. El verb és "adonar-se" i té un complement introduït per _de_ que es pronominalitza amb _en_: "adonar-se d'alguna cosa --> adonar-se'n". 
Però totes dues coses, el complement i el pronom, no poden coincidir en un discurs formal. Ha de ser "no m'adono que avui és dijous" o bé "no me n'adono" (recorda que el pronom sempre va tan a la dreta com es pugui  ).

Edit - Ara que hi penso! El pronom hi pot anar (hi ha d'anar, vaja) quan hi ha una coma entre el verb i el complement: "no me n'adono, que avui és dijous", per la tematització del complement.

Per cert! Molt bé no haver posat la preposició _de_ davant de _que_! (*No m'adono de que...  )


----------



## Cracker Jack

Gràcies bet.  Ets una angel.  Ara, veig.  Jo poso m'en en lloc de me n'.  Pel que fa a la de ''de que'' es una errada de castellanisme o catanyol.  Normalment, en castellà es diu ''No me doy cuenta *de que*...

Pero en català, no hi ha cap de, sino nomes que.


----------



## betulina

Cracker Jack said:
			
		

> Jo poso m'en en lloc de me n'.



Exacte, Cracker.  És _me n'_ quan el verb que segueix comença en vocal ("me n'adono"), però si comença en consonant llavors és _me'n_ ("me'n recordo")!  



> Però en català, no hi ha cap de, sinó només que.



Exacte, la preposició cau davant de _que_ quan es tracta d'un complement regit. Molt bé!!


----------



## lascorz13

Hola a tothom,

Només una observació, Betulina: en el cas de _tornar-se'n_, _anar-se'n_... Crec que tampoc no són verbs que portin el pronom incorporat, segueix essent un pronom feble i, en aquests casos, l'_en_ substitueix el nom del lloc on anem o d'on tornem. Seria com dir que _anar-hi_ porta el pronom _hi_ incorporat; no, el que passa és que és molt comú. 

Per cert, Betulina, molt ben explicat!

I, en general, les reflexions i preguntes d'aquest fil em semblen molt interessants. 

Salut i força


----------

